# Mumbai Digitians ..please help..FRAUD on EBAY INDIA



## esumitkumar (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello All Bruders especially rhitwick and other Mumbaikers  

I bought Triple SIM Mobile Handset (Chinese one) from ebay India seller (showman_inc) aka Mr Adesh T Jotrao, Mumbai (Cell no 09920065455) on 06/07/10 for Rs 3990/-. The set arrived some 6-7 days after and its quality was so bad that even after 10 mins of talking, it got very hot. I called Mr Adesh and complained about the set . He said, Sir please dont give negative feedback, I will replace the set for a new Jaipan CDMA/GSM handset which is coming in August first week. 

I agreed to his sweet talks and therefore given him positive feedback. He then called me about 2-3 days after, to courier that $hit chinese handset to another buyer in Chandigarh . Having complete faith on Adesh, I readily couriered the set to another buyer (Sunanda Sharma) to Chandigarh 

(I have courier slips and other proofs of sending that set to Chandigarh) 

After that every time I called Adesh to enquire about new handset, he said its just coming . Most of the times he didnt pick my call.

Last week, after a long time , he agreed to refund my 3990/- . But now two days have passed since, he has stopped taking my calls and always SMS some stupid excuses like he is in meeting etc etc. I even threatened to complain to Mumbai Police but still he is ignoring my calls/SMS.

Please help in claiming my money back guys from this fraud seller on ebay.

I live in Gurgaon. Do I have to register a fraud case to Gurgaon Police or Mumbai Police ?????

PLEASE ADVICE & HELP !

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 25, 2010)

You will need to register this case in Gurgaon. It will be later transferred to Mumbai for further investigation. Also check with Ebay India for further help.
You should have following in document
1. EBay mail about this Buy / Sell details (Ebay system gen mail)
2. All Email communication between you & Mr. Adesh
3. Payment details of Rs.3990/-
4. courier slips and other proofs of sending that set to Chandigarh


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 25, 2010)

^^Thanks mate..I have already mailed Ebay India...Lets see their response in 24-48 hrs..But their are two goof ups..

1. There is no mail comm b/w me and Adesh..Everything was verbal on phone
2. I had courier slip of sending that set to Chandigarh but I had sent it in the name of Adesh  ...Although my company address is still in courier slip....and Adesh is not an employee of my company 

Also I dont have any address of Adesh. I only has his cell phone no..which I have published above ..


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 25, 2010)

You might get this details (address of Adesh etc) from Ebay India.
Also, if you have any Package details of receiving this from Adesh, will help as well.


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 31, 2010)

I complained to Ebay India and asked his full address but the address they have in system is only this..

Adesh Jotrao, Dombivali (East), Mumbai (MH) ........ 

They have also said ki ur complain has exceeded 30 days of Ebay Guarantee program so they cant do anything !!

seems FIR is only option

(I am very doubtful for 4k ..GGN police will transfer the case to Mumbai police and anything will happen..Ra$cal Adesh !!!)


----------



## ico (Sep 2, 2010)

Never buy Chinese sets.


----------



## iinfi (Sep 4, 2010)

Location: Korova Milk Bar
where is this place?? where r u located ... i think since the fraud is online u can file a complaint anywhere!!
n moreso u sud v communicated thru email only and not fone!


----------



## red dragon (Sep 4, 2010)

iinfi said:


> Location: Korova Milk Bar
> where is this place?? where r u located ... i think since the fraud is online u can file a complaint anywhere!!
> n moreso u sud v communicated thru email only and not fone!


Have you seen clockwork orange?


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 6, 2010)

@red dragon...hahahaha..obviously iinfi hasnt seen my fav film CWO thats why 

@iinfi..I live in Gurgaon and fraud was done by a Mumbai ebay seller. This is ebay's final $hiity response to my complaint ..$#$#$#$#.

Hello,

Thank you for writing to eBay.  This is Sreekanth and I am happy to
assist you
further with  your concern on our investigation on your complaint.

Whenever eBay receives a complaint we review the seller's account to
determine if further action is warranted. eBay has established protocols
that determine when action is to be taken against a member's account.
Although reports such as yours are very valued and taken into
consideration in these investigations, several other factors also
influence this decision.

*In this case, the member does not meet our internal guidelines for
suspension. This decision was based on established guidelines that
include the member's feedback profile status and the number of
complaints we have received as well as several other factors.*

:-

Aside from taking possible disciplinary action against a member's
account, which we do according to established protocol, eBay cannot
initiate contact for a member or initiate formal proceedings against a
member.

From a legal standpoint, we can only provide options for members to
consider. Therefore, you should consider contacting authorities in your
area, as well as authorities in the area in which the seller resides.
Please be aware that whilst eBay cannot contact the authorities for you,
we will be happy to assist any legally recognized association that our
members involve in these issues with their investigation.

If you choose this option, we will gladly help the Police with any
inquiries they may have. Please contact us providing the following
information:

1. The officer's name
2. The officer's telephone number


I trust that this information has been useful to you. If you have any
further
questions please do not hesitate to contact us again.

Regards,

Sreekanth

eBay South East Asia Trust & Safety


so my 4k + 250 = 4250/- is lost !!! fcuk !


----------



## iinfi (Sep 6, 2010)

i dont watch movies .. sorry .....
i think u r giving up too easily ...
can u use the key words "india online fraud" in google and chk the first link Latest News Updates & Useful Tech Tips by Amit Bhawani  the site is blocked here ...


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 7, 2010)

^^Thanks..I will call this no from ur link 

Indian Cyber Crime Phone Number : 1800 209 6789 ..lets see


----------



## nix (Sep 9, 2010)

thats why I never buy stuff on ebay


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 9, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^Thanks..I will call this no from ur link
> 
> Indian Cyber Crime Phone Number : 1800 209 6789 ..lets see



sorry there is no response from no you dialled ....


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2010)

nix said:


> thats why I never buy stuff on ebay



I buy only shrooms.

@esumitkumar
Try all options.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 10, 2010)

^^ichi..ru talking abt magic mushrooms or shrooms ????


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello All

Last weekend I went to police station and inspector was so ganwaar that he said to me "Why had u bought phone over email"  and refused to file any FIR that police cant do anything....

So finally my 4.2 k RIP  

This gives me and evrbdy a lesson...*DONT BUY FROM EBAY UNTIL ITS REALLY WORTH*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 1, 2010)

Why did you give him a positive feedback before getting another phone? If you are not satisfied, you should not give positive feedback till the time you are satisfied. In such scenarios people usually get a replacement, use it for a day or so and then they give positive feedback. 

When you give positive feedback, you acknowledge that you are satisfied with the product and you are satisfied with the dealer. Do you see how this works? You go to the police or to a lawyer and when you say that you have given a positive feedback for a product that you have received, hence the case is dismissed. He is a seller, not a manufacturer. 

This is how they will interpret your case: You saw a chinese phone (for 4k??) from online and you bought it. You got the product and you gave positive feedback. You later regretted the purchase and therefore trying your best to hassle the dealer.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2010)

@Sorcerer..I am hassling the dealer ???? hahhaha..wat a joke 

That Ra$cal Adesh assured me before giving -ve rating "plz sir..ebay k thru replace mat karna.....usme kaafi time lag jata hai..plz give me +ve rating and I will replace the phone

What option did I have then ? keeping that crap chinese fone or replacing as the dealer said ??? U TELL !


----------



## ico (Oct 2, 2010)

First let him replace the fone and then give him a positive rating. He got a positive feedback from your mouth itself and could easily use it to get away even if he is contacted by police.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree mera fault tha that I got into his sweet talks..par ab kya ho sakta hai ...ab to fone ka replacement bhi nahin mila aur na hee paise


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 2, 2010)

esumitkumar said:


> What option did I have then ? keeping that crap chinese fone or replacing as the dealer said ??? U TELL !


Give him a negative feedback- or else you could have threatened him to give a proper cellphone within 5 working days/return the money back or else you will give a negative feedback. This is what negative feedback does to a dealer:
Seller Non-Performance

Have you done some thinking before the money you would have been saved. 
This is what you can do:
#1. Did the cellphone come with any manufacturer's warranty? If yes did you receive a proper bill (not challan)? If you did, you can pull him down to customer court saying that he sold a defective unit and when you asked for a refund/replace as per manufacturer's policy, the seller refused to do so. But if the piece doesn't have any period of manufacturer's warranty mentioned on the box and/or with a proper bill, that option is closed. 

#2. Best you can do i swallow your pride and sweet talk to him. If he does respond and does the needful, count your good luck. If not, let this be a lesson to you and move on.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 2, 2010)

that was right ..I should have given him -ve feedback but I was fooled by his talks 

#1 option is closed as he didnt send a bill 

#2 option is closed as he is not responding to my sms/call from my phone or any other phone

so move on


----------

